# What's Your Take on the Bersa .380?



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi All,

It's me again. After posting my question about which 9mm you would chose for CC I found that many of you own the Bersa .380.

Of the .380s on the market (Bersa, SIG, Ruger, etc.), which one do you like best for CC for yourself? 

What about for your wife or significant other?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sig Sauer P232 Stainless Steel .380ACP. I carry it almost every day in a Galco OWB Concealable belt holster at the 4 o'clock position. Very comfortable to carry and highly concealable with its narrow profile.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

My wife carries her bersa thunder .380cc everyday. While the gun lacks a lot on the finish quality ( rough edges, uneven blueing) I would say it is a very reliable weapon. She prefers sa/da and the feel of metal to poly so that is why we opted for this gun over the kel-tec. It has numerous safety features including half cocked position, internal firing pin block, external manual safety and decocker, and a hex key lock built into the gun. Keep in mind it will take a little time and work to make the gun as reliable as it can be.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I have heard quite a few good things about the Bersa .380. Having said that, if I currently lived in a CCW state and wanted to carry a .380, then it would be the Keltec P3at (*MAYBE* the Ruger LCP, but probably not). This is because I could put the Keltec in my pocket (which I'm pretty sure wouldn't be nearly as easy as with the Bersa). It would most likely be my back-up gun, but if I couldn't carry anything else then I would prefer to have it in my pocket (because if I couldn't carry anything else, then that probably means that I need ultimate concealability). Just my .02 

-Jeff-


----------

